# If we get stopped by police...



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

One of our options is to move to Spain with our UK car. It will be handy to take our staff over in it and use it while we sort out the long term rental, buy a Spanish car, etc. 

It would be great if we could just keep it there (it would have valid MOT for 13 months, UK tax paid, insured for the whole year in Spain), mainly because we are going to Spain just for a year and will need it again after 12 months. But I know it is not legally possible unless we matriculate it in Spain which is not a good idea (and very pricey).

The plan is to take the car back to the UK after a month or so and sell it there. However, if we get stopped by police during the first month, they will require some sort proof that we have been in Spain for less than 6 months, right? Will a print-off of the ferry booking do?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> One of our options is to move to Spain with our UK car. It will be handy to take our staff over in it and use it while we sort out the long term rental, buy a Spanish car, etc.
> 
> It would be great if we could just keep it there (it would have valid MOT for 13 months, UK tax paid, insured for the whole year in Spain), mainly because we are going to Spain just for a year and will need it again after 12 months. But I know it is not legally possible unless we matriculate it in Spain which is not a good idea (and very pricey).
> 
> The plan is to take the car back to the UK after a month or so and sell it there. However, if we get stopped by police during the first month, they will require some sort proof that we have been in Spain for less than 6 months, right? Will a print-off of the ferry booking do?


A friend of mine got stopped in similar circumstances and yes, the ferry tickets were proof enough

Jo xxx


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

... yes, agree with jojo´s response.

When I first arrived in Barcelona, I drove my car for about five weeks. Was stopped by the police and the usual identification stuff. They asked how long I had had the car in Spain. Luckily, in my glove compartment was my boat ticket. Showed them this and they were fine, albeit a bit scary!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems to depend entirely on the area and the mood of the individual policeman.
I had two UK-plated cars here, both legal, and passed local police and Trafico roadblocks so often I got waved at. 
Local police knew that I was residing in Spain.
I've been stopped once and had a torch shone in my face but when it was obvious that I wasn't Spain's Numero Uno wanted criminal I was wished a Good Night without even having to show my licence - a UK one.
I disposed of both vehicles as I didn't want the hassle of doing something to continue making them legal.
I have noticed a sharp drop in the number of UK plated cars round here over the past couple of years. Not sure why.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

We decided to sell our UK car here in England before we go so this is not an issue any more. We've booked a rental car for the first week, hopefully we'll be able to buy a car shortly after arrival to Malaga.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> We decided to sell our UK car here in England before we go so this is not an issue any more. We've booked a rental car for the first week, hopefully we'll be able to buy a car shortly after arrival to Malaga.


If you decide to buy a used car in Spain, make sure you have all the necessary documents from the previous owner....those that you would need if you had bought a Spanish-plated car in Spain. 
Check up on outstanding fines too.
Remember 'caveat emptor' should be tattooed on the anatomy (visible parts) of anyone buying a used car in Spain...or anywhere for that matter.
Car parts seem more expensive here than in the UK. They certainly are for my LandRover so I get them brought over. I've heard people with other makes of car say the same. 
When I bashed the rear light console strip thingy on my new Mercedes the replacement part cost considerably more than in the UK. 
Best to buy from a reputable dealer. I don't know if it's the practice to issue warranties on 'good' used cars in Spain...


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.



mrypg9 said:


> Best to buy from a reputable dealer.


That's what we'll do since we can't speak any Spanish so I won't be able to call private sellers.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sadlybroke said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> We decided to sell our UK car here in England before we go so this is not an issue any more. We've booked a rental car for the first week, hopefully we'll be able to buy a car shortly after arrival to Malaga.


Take a look at AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano for secondhand cars (autos de ocasión) - you should find quite a lot near where you want to be.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Take a look at AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano for secondhand cars (autos de ocasión) - you should find quite a lot near where you want to be.


I already spent many hours looking at autoscout24 and coches.es... Browsing Autotrader is one of my hobbies and I usually buy/sell a car or two each year. 

Most ads seem to be from private sellers and since all I can say in Spanish is what I've learnt from my children ... who learnt it from Dora the Explorer (i.e. 'ola' and 'gracias'), I would not be able to have a conversation with a private seller. I rely on English speaking used car dealers in/around Malaga - I hope there are some!


----------



## SARodrigues (Aug 1, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> It seems to depend entirely on the area and the mood of the individual policeman.
> I had two UK-plated cars here, both legal, and passed local police and Trafico roadblocks so often I got waved at.
> Local police knew that I was residing in Spain.
> I've been stopped once and had a torch shone in my face but when it was obvious that I wasn't Spain's Numero Uno wanted criminal I was wished a Good Night without even having to show my licence - a UK one.
> ...


I think you brits have a harder time than the rest of us when it comes to vehicles. 

My father moved to Spain around 8 years ago. I used to visit him a lot, often spending months at a time here. I've once stayed for around a year and a half with my Portuguese car, with no problems whatsoever. Been stopped a few times, they would only ask for my ID and the car's documents; was never asked how long was the car in Spain. The local police knew the car very well (it was easily recognizable) and never bothered with it.

The only PITA was finding parking spots, since I couldn't get a parking permit for a foreign car.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SARodrigues said:


> I think you brits have a harder time than the rest of us when it comes to vehicles.
> 
> My father moved to Spain around 8 years ago. I used to visit him a lot, often spending months at a time here. I've once stayed for around a year and a half with my Portuguese car, with no problems whatsoever. Been stopped a few times, they would only ask for my ID and the car's documents; was never asked how long was the car in Spain. The local police knew the car very well (it was easily recognizable) and never bothered with it.
> 
> The only PITA was finding parking spots, since I couldn't get a parking permit for a foreign car.



Maybe, UK cars do stand out. but they have got a lot stricter in spain since the recession

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SARodrigues said:


> I think you brits have a harder time than the rest of us when it comes to vehicles.
> 
> My father moved to Spain around 8 years ago. I used to visit him a lot, often spending months at a time here. I've once stayed for around a year and a half with my Portuguese car, with no problems whatsoever. Been stopped a few times, they would only ask for my ID and the car's documents; was never asked how long was the car in Spain. The local police knew the car very well (it was easily recognizable) and never bothered with it.
> 
> The only PITA was finding parking spots, since I couldn't get a parking permit for a foreign car.


One reason UK cars stand out, is the number plates especially from the back being reflective yellow. Most other country plates are non-reflective. This is of course in addition to the driving position - a UK car with only one occupant (the driver) appears not to have a driver at first glance so it requires a second glance.


----------

